# Rubber oar stoppers. How to put on?



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

It's just really hard. Try putting them in hot water to make them more pliable.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

mikepart said:


> It's just really hard. Try putting them in hot water to make them more pliable.


Them suckers were tight. Hot water and lube the shaft w/soap did the trick. They are going to be a bitch when I rope wrap.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

I had the same problem... hot water and ended up getting to roll rather than scoot..


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

Find a strong 4 sided object, I used the railing on my trailer, put 4 straps through the donut and around the sides of whatever strong thing you are using, tighten the straps to spread the donut, put the oar through, release the straps and then pull the straps out.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

Ahhh...this thread brings back memories...haven't had problems like this since high school. Married now with a kid...so getting rubbers on isn't even a thought these days....

Oh wait..shit...sorrry....it's a Monday.


----------



## Ka-Blau (Nov 12, 2010)

Getting them on the shafts is the hardest part. Work them down to the edge of the wrap with water/soap. Once you have them on the edge of the wrap hold the oar between your legs and push off on the donuts with your feet. They will roll (relatively) easily on.


----------



## mrett (Feb 17, 2012)

Check out : Sawyer-- Paddlesandoars.com , video lays it out


----------



## wetrabbit (Jul 11, 2008)

I ran 2 straps up through the rings on opposite sides. Then put the ring over the handle. 
With the blade on the ground have one person on each strap,pull the outer strand. The ring will roll over itself. Be sure to have enough strap to get it to roll enough times to get it where you want it.
Putting the ring in hot water first helps.
I am not sure this makes sense without pics.


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

Put the blade up against the house or something to hold it in place, put the shaft between yours legs start rolling the stopper down the shaft, you have to be really aggressive with it. I would suggest cutting your fingernails b4 you do it. Someone showed me how this may be a bad explanation.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

It only took a minute per 11' oar using strait soap on the stopper after putting them in hot water.


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

I just rolled them on, then did the fine tuning with a rubber mallet once they were close to where they needed to be. Wasn't that hard at all. Looks harder than it really is.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

I was worried I'd get them up the oar but not be able to get them over the sleeve. But it realy only took 1 minute an oar with soap on the stopper.


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

Buy a couple of those $2 automatic tranny funnels with the long gradual spout. Pound the stopper down until it's wide enough to fit over the oar. Saw off the funnel, place it over the oar, and pound the oarstopper off the funnel onto the oar. Costs $8-10 if you need to do 4 ($2 per oar, or per funnel, or however you want to look at it).

But I really like the 4 strap idea - - a guy could build sort of a jig and use 2" wide straps and get a good system goin' there that would be re-usable.


----------



## DBConnery (May 13, 2012)

I sprayed some WD40 on the sleeve and that helped, but it was still pretty hard on my fingers to get them all the way down. I've never used the rubber stoppers before, do they hold up? How often do you have to replace them?


----------



## tczues (Mar 20, 2011)

I stoked them in hot water and used bronners. They were a little difficult to get on the the sleeves. I just used a screwdriver to help start them on the sleeves


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

spider said:


> It only took a minute per 11' oar using strait soap on the stopper after putting them in hot water.


Same here


----------



## portercassidy (Jun 10, 2010)

rwhyman said:


> Find a strong 4 sided object, I used the railing on my trailer, put 4 straps through the donut and around the sides of whatever strong thing you are using, tighten the straps to spread the donut, put the oar through, release the straps and then pull the straps out.



This saved me a bunch of time.....

Thank You


----------

